# Flatriver



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ????


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I can tell you is that the Qualifying is over and that # 12 Black Shamrock's Absolute Power O/H Johnston, Michael got 2nd place and one of Scott Harps dogs won ...but I am sorry couldnt find anyone that knew which one. I will try and find out everything tomorrow.

Open still has about 25 dogs to run in the morning.....no partial callbacks
________
Alaska Medical Marijuana


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Anyone have full Q results ???


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby?


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

*Flat River*

"Q" results:

1st-#18-Ace/Joe Harp
2nd#12-Abby/Michael Johnson
3rd#10-Rebel/Joe Harp
4th#22-Rooster/James Byrd
RJ#33-Blaser/Joe Harp
Jams#11-Ivy/Ben Vallin
#30-Jr/Darrin Morman


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

QUALIFYING RESULTS

1ST - #18 ACE H/JOE HARP O/LOU MAGEE
2ND - #12 ABBEY O/H MICHAEL JOHNSTON
3RD - #10 REBEL H/JOE HARP O/VICKI WORTHINGTON
4TH - #22 ROOSTER O/H JAMES BYRD

RJ - #33 BLASER H/JOE HARP O/TOM BARRALE

JAMS - 11,30


OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

1,7,18,21,29,32,36,50,53,64,66,74,78

13 TOTAL



AMATEUR CALLBACKS GOING TO THE WATER BLIND

5,11,13,17,18,19,20,21,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,33,36,37,41,47,52,58,60,61

24 TOTAL


DERBY CALLBACKS GOING TO THE 4TH SERIES

1,2,3,4,5,11,13,14,15,16,18

11 TOTAL
________
Nr


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Flat River*



L Magee said:


> "Q" results:
> 
> 1st-#18-Ace/Joe Harp
> 2nd#12-Abby/Michael Johnson
> ...


Congrats to Ace & Lou and Vicki & Rebel. Hopefully, one of their littermates can cause a stir in the qual in a month or two. :wink:


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

5,13,18,19,20,25,26,29,30,41,52,61

12total
________
Toyota Fx-1 History


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Any derby results?


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

Any Open results yet?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Only have partial derby results via a bad cell connection.

Ben Valin 1st and 3rd (not sure which dogs)

Hugh Arthur 2nd with Double A's Little Cowgirl 'Jessie'

4th ???

RJ Hugh Arthur with Fannie


Very proud of Jessie. She is my first trial dog, and this was her first derby. 

I believe Dr. Goldstein's 12 month old 'Blue' had a JAM in his first derby.


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats Mike & Jessie!!! Real good for her first Derby


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Only have partial derby results via a bad cell connection.
> 
> Ben Valin 1st and 3rd (not sure which dogs)
> 
> ...


I _think_ Ben Vallin got the 3rd with a littermate to my Fannie...think one of Jeff Adams' puppies got 4th.

Other JAMs - Hugh Arther & #15 "Pink", Clay Jones & #1 "Allie"


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Can anyone describe the 1st series of the Open? Other series?
I heard about 50 out of 85 picked up in the 1st. Apparently mine did a nice job in the 1st but was dropped after the water blind, which hardly ever happens. 
Must have been one tough Open.


----------



## Charlie Ross (Sep 27, 2003)

Congratulations Mike!! 
Glad to see Jessie is coming along nice.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh yea, congratulations Mike on Jessie's Derby 2nd. That's a great showing for her 1st Derby!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Anuthing on the Open or Am. any word on how Greg is doing ?


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Open was a quad with two long retired birds up the middle and two short birds on the outside. (I tried to show the configuration, but when it posted it moved everything to the left). 

Most people got the two short and right retired. There was water on line to the L retired and trees behind it. I only saw the dogs on Saturday, but most of them would miss the L retired on the right and drive up the hill behind it. The wind was such that none of them recovered. Very tough bird.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Ga Woodrow said:


> Only have partial derby results via a bad cell connection.
> 
> Ben Valin 1st and 3rd (not sure which dogs)


Those two had to be Laarree of Lebeau's two youngsters that Mary Hillman did the basic on.

Way to go Laarree, Coal and Dakota! 8)


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

> Anuthing on the Open


All I know about the Open is that Ray Vreeland won and Al Arthur got 2nd with FC Low Country Drake.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st - 5 Windy - Ken Neil
2nd - 25 Doogan - Pat Martin
3rd - 29 Maverick - Ray Vreeland
4th - 61 Beau - Jerry Kamphuis
RJ - 19
Jams - 52,41,26,18
________
Czechoslovakian cooking


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st - 53 Rodeo -Ray Vreeland
2nd - 7 Drake - Al Arthur
3rd - 21 Moose - Scott Harp
4th - 1 Misery - Thomas Felinski

Sorry I don't have the Jams
________
QA50


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Woohoo! How 'bout that Windy!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st - 53 Rodeo -Ray Vreeland
> 2nd - 7 Drake - Al Arthur
> ...


*The Jams are*

# 18 Up The Crooked Creek Mike Long
#29 Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure O/H Greg Seddon
# 32 Topbrass Raisin Daisy Ben Vallin
# 36 Riparian Windsong Scott Harp
#78 FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom Al Arthur


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

good job GREG


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Greg!!

Aaron*


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Way to go Mike, Thats my baby!!
Go Rip babbies, Jessie is going to be a real nice dog for you. :lol:


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CONGRATS TO THE VREELAND'S*

THANK YOU FOR MAKING ME LOOK LIKE A SOMEWHAT BREEDER. BUT I ONLY RAISED HIM FROM BIRTH,AND PICKED HIM FOR YOU. YOU ALL GET THE CREDIT FOR MAVERICK'S 3RD IN THE AM.
LET ALONE HIS 1/2 BROTHER WINNING THE OPEN! WOW...TOO BAD YA'LL ARE SO FAR AWAY TO TRAIN WITH!!!LOL 8) 
HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME BASKING IN YOUR GLORY!
I HOPE HIS MOMMA CAN LIVE UP TO HER SON!
:? 
JUSTONE'


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Congratulations Ken, Brenda, & Windy on your Amateur win!!! *_

Way to go!!


----------

